# How to switch to a brand new car with no license plates ?



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Just bought a car, still dealer plates on it. How to register with Uber/Lift?
The old one was registered with Uber and Lyft but not this one. Dealer kept the old car as a trade-in.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Just bought a car, still dealer plates on it. How to register with Uber/Lift?
> The old one was registered with Uber and Lyft but not this one. Dealer kept the old car as a trade-in.


Just add the car before removing the old one.
In the plates text box type Car brand and dealer name, like
Toyota from a Shitty dealler:
TOYSHIT or SHITTOY
Riders will recognize your car that way


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

you cannot. I tried this recently. I had to have plate, registration and insurance card. Took a couple of weeks to get it all together.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Just bought a car, still dealer plates on it. How to register with Uber/Lift?
> The old one was registered with Uber and Lyft but not this one. Dealer kept the old car as a trade-in.





John_in_kc said:


> you cannot. I tried this recently. I had to have plate, registration and insurance card. Took a couple of weeks to get it all together.


I did mine three months ago there was no problem or any issue as long as you pick up your insurance card from your insurance agent and you have the VIN number off of your temporary registration and where it asks you for plates jus type TEMP.Yet it took about five days until final approval.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I did mine three months ago there was no problem or any issue as long as you pick up your insurance card from your insurance agent and you have the VIN number off of your temporary registration and where it asks you for plates jus type TEMP.Yet it took about five days until final approval.


You also did a vehicle inspection ? What did they write in place of plates number?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

7Miles said:


> You also did a vehicle inspection ? What did they write in place of plates number?


TEMP.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

arto71 said:


> TEMP.


And you can later change it to real plates number ?
Also, I am from California , they don't give you here temporary plates . When I lived in Arizona , I remember they do give you temp plates there.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

7Miles said:


> And you can later change it to real plates number ?


You must.I think you have 30 days.


7Miles said:


> Also, I am from California , they don't give you here temporary plates .


Me too.When i tried to ADD a car to my account i couldn't finished it.I e mailed uber and was told to type TEMP. it worked.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

We get license plates from the dealer on delivery - along with registration. It's great. My new Explorer was ready to Uber the next day.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I bought a new car because I keep putting 200-300 miles a day on old one. You guys had the same experience ? My paycheck was around $500 a week


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I did mine three months ago there was no problem or any issue as long as you pick up your insurance card from your insurance agent and you have the VIN number off of your temporary registration and where it asks you for plates jus type TEMP.Yet it took about five days until final approval.


What to put for expiration of registration ? Temp registration, the one on the window does not have expiration date. Just on the back it says you can drive 90 days. What did you put as expiration date for registration ?


----------

